# Urgent Oberon update.. Please read



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. Becca fro Oberon asked me to please post this just to make sure this info was covered. Thanks!

Hello All, Becca from Oberon here.

Please note this is regarding the care of your Oberon Cover!

We only recommend one product for use on our covers and that is Cadillac Leather Lotion. This information has always been posted on our site under FAQ's and Oberon Info: product care. You can Leather Lotion without any fear of harming your Oberon product. Please make a note so that no other disappointments arise. Thanks All!!

We only recommend using a product called Cadillac Leather Lotion on our website. Here's the product care links on our site under FAQ's and under Oberon info product care: On this first link we specifically warn folks away from certain types of products:
http://www.oberondesign.com/care.php

Caring for your Oberon Cover:
We use a specific product in our shop to condition and 'feed' our leather covers. Click on the link below to purchase Leather Lotion. It can also commonly be found for sale in better shoe or leather stores or shoe repair shops:
http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html 
See the product care pages of our site to learn more: http://oberondesign.com/care.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That would be me.  My brand new Oberon is ruined. (edited:  I am now over my disappointment! It isn't ruined) I only got it Thursday. I live in Australia and the recommended products are just not available here.  So I used a quality leather product that I have used before, and my new purple ROH now has a blue-black cover.

Dont use any cleaner other than the recommended one, please!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't used any lotions on my Oberon leather products.


----------



## krista8794 (Nov 10, 2009)

soooo sorrry ;(


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it only the back that got treated?  Looks like the front is still nice and purple.  Maybe enjoy the front and don't turn it over?  Or do the whole thing, and sell it on eBay as a one-of-a-kind cover?

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I only used a conditioner on the cover because it did not fold back as easily as I had read it would on the Oberon page, and was very stiff and needed a firm hold to keep it folded; I thought by softening the leather (conditioning it) it would be easier to hold in this manner.  That is how I fold the Amazon folder now.  It certainly didnt need it from a cleaning perspective.

Thanks krista!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pushka, so sorry to hear about what happened...wish I could do something to fix it for you, but all I have is a hug: {{{Pushka}}}

L


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Leslie, I will take a hug, thankyou <hugs back>

And one from that other Aussie Heath! RIP.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leather will always darken right after you use a conditioning lotion.... It can take a day or more for it to dry out.

This is a constant topic on the purse forum, with people fretting over whether or not to condition their bags, what lotions to use, etc. Sometimes people are happy with the result, something they are not. I have only conditioned one bag I own, on which the leather was very dry when I received it.... I would not hesitate to condition another bag.

I suspect when the cover completely dries out it will be closer to the original cover than to the black you see now.... Either way, I would definitely condition the back as well so at least it is a consistent color.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, I am over the upset and back to loving purple ROH again. I can live with it.  I just saw Surfmom66's combo, with lily decal (I havent affixed mine yet) I know it will all look gorgeous. I also have the ROH screensaver and Lily screensaver as well.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/jesspark/Oberon/Surfmom66-01.jpg

So much so, I am thinking of getting the Sun in Red for my birthday - because another decal arrived yesterday, this one
http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/aip/aip-mora-350.jpg

and think it will also look stunning with a red cover. (The link is to an iphone cover btw)

So, even though I have had this problem, I think the Oberon covers are just a work of art in their own right. And would recommend them to anyone.

But I promise I will never clean my oberon again!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pushka, glad that you are feeling better about it and hope that I didn't appear blunt to you in my earlier post.  Best wishes.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Pushka said:


> But I promise I will never clean my oberon again!


Or you can clean it with the product that is recommended.

I've hunted down the name of the online retailer that I purchased my Cadillac leather lotion from and they do ship internationally.



> International Orders
> 
> Yes! We do ship worldwide!
> 
> ...


I don't know how their international service is or how much shipping would cost as I live in the US, but it does look like something worth looking into.

Direct link to the Cadillac lotion. http://www.footwearetc.com/Cadillac/Boot--Shoe-Care-Lotion-8oz.html


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Selcien said:


> Or you can clean it with the product that is recommended.
> 
> I've hunted down the name of the online retailer that I purchased my Cadillac leather lotion from and they do ship internationally.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for going to that bother Selcien. I checked it out. Only problem is, shipping (just the very basic shipping) for a $6 product is a whopping $43! So to get this product, an outlay of $50!  That is a total rip-off by that company, they obviously don't want to ship overseas. Oberon charged MUCH less than that for priority shipping.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Thankyou for going to that bother. I checked it out. Only problem is, shipping (just the very basic shipping) for a $6 product is a whopping $43! So to get this product, an outlay of $50!  That is a total rip-off by that company, they obviously don't want to ship overseas. Oberon charged MUCH less than that for priority shipping.


Well that sucks.

I don't think that it's Footwear Etc. that's trying to rip people off, all they would do for an international order is to hand things off to International Checkout, so it's International Checkout that is charging so much for their services.

The only other thing that I can think of is to try to find a comparable product that you can easily buy, preferably one you could link to, and then make a post on this board asking for opinions on it before buying/using it 'cause people have been able to use other brands of leather lotions without damaging their covers, for example, several posters here use the Apple brand leather care.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Selcien said:


> for example, several posters here use the Apple brand leather care.


Yep, that's what I use on my handbags.... I think I will try it out on my Oberon next week so I can see how it comes out.... I think I would like the color a little darker, anyhow.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Selcien, I could ask for that, but I think the bottom line is that Oberon would say use our recommended product or else!  So I would be back to where I started.

The colour today is a bit more purple than yesterday, so it no longer looks like a navy blue anymore.  And along the spine it looks better too. But it doesnt have quite the same rich purple as before.

I just did another purchase on a US site (Kindles have only been in Australia for 3 weeks - maybe there is a market opportunity for me here!) and I purchased a product with only $10 US postage.  Same delivery period.  Someone is ripping off people somewhere.  I dont think they would get anyone doing a $43 postage for a $6 product.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I wonder why Oberon doesn't just sell the Cadillac brand if that's what they prefer people use?  I'm sure Cadillac would be thrilled to have another outlet to sell their products.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Tana928 said:


> I wonder why Oberon doesn't just sell the Cadillac brand if that's what they prefer people use? I'm sure Cadillac would be thrilled to have another outlet to sell their products.


That is an excellent suggestion. I guess it is only in the last 3 weeks that kindles have spread around the world; and as people here have found, the product is easily available in the US, but nowhere else.

But maybe Oberon will just have to think about doing exactly that. Too late for me though - that is the trouble when you are an early up-taker - you take on the risks of a system that isn't quite sorted.

Which is why Customer Service is so important.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is not clear from any of the previous posts.... What is it that you asked Oberon to do for you that they were unwilling to do? Did you ask for a replacement cover? Or suggestions on how to reverse the color change?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

When I got my Oberon journal cover, in the late 80's early 90's (?), and my KK (about a year ago), the k2 and DX a few months ago, they all came with a care instruction card that I kept in the front pocket. I just looked at the one in my DX and it *doesn't recommend a brand, * it just says (and I am typing directly from the card that the extra bungy cord came attacted to), _"A light, even coating of 'Leather Lotion,' a product found in shoe repair shops or online, can be applied. Never use mink, or neats foot oils, saddle soap or other gooey substances." _

Now, I don't know what the OP used, or if it falls under the "Never use..." catagory, but the Cadillaic lotion was not specifically mentioned on this card, so it wasn't recommended as the only one. I checked my card that came with the K2 and it says the exact same thing. 
I haven't treated mine with anything, so I have no experience to add, just thought it was interesting so wanted to post.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka

Hello and sorry you had this issue and no you did not start the thread and the only reason it was posted was NOT in any way to disparage you but to remind others of the issue.  Oberon does not sell products of this nature, they do recommend but they are a very small familly company and really can't distribute another product.. they have all they can handle with what they do.

Becca is the owner of the company and a wonderful person as is Don. I can assure you she was VERY concerned and felt bad you had this issue.. not sure what the Email was but I can tell you she wanted to make sure people knew about what was on the website.

They really do care about the customers and want you to be happy which is why she emailed me this post as Urgent.  I am glad you are feeling better about it, and I agree there are some fantastic skins that will look great.  Also if you order again know that you will get a response.  I think with Becca you may have taken terse for concerned, I know when I spoke to her she really was.  But they are all very nice to deal with.  

Also as far as the lotion, it is mentioned on the website, for me I have never had to treat any of my covers so like Red I can't really respond to that either.

Thanks for posting and I really hope you are feeling better!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It is not clear from any of the previous posts.... What is it that you asked Oberon to do for you that they were unwilling to do? Did you ask for a replacement cover? Or suggestions on how to reverse the color change?


I didn't ask for a replacement cover, and the bottom lines of my email is as follows:
_It looks terrible. I am really upset. What can I do? I am attaching two photos so you can see._

I thought they may say 'wipe it over with something' 'do this' 'do that' etc. Or even, 'we are really sorry this has happened but there is nothing to reverse it'

<Deleted< because I do really like the Oberon product.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka

Hello again.. I understand your frustration and to be fair tones of emails sometimes can convey another inflection that was not intended.. I assure you they were concerned, but like anything if a wrong product is used it can be a problem.  Either way I am sorry you did have it happen but know they felt bad that the product you used was not recommended.  Do  you mind if I ask why you needed to use a product.. I only ask because I have never had to do anything to mine so I was just curious.

It is hard to talk sometime via email.. but I DO know everyone was concerned about it , enough to post information to remind people again only use what was recommended which is on their site.

Anyway I still think ROH is beautiful.  And I KNOW your business was appreciated, as a customer I can understand frustration as well.

OH and the mention Australian.. no one mentioned your name.. I am guessing she posted that in case there was a product others were using.. I promise you this was not in ANY way to single you out but just to let others know what they needed to use.  I am sure you are not the only client they have from such a beautiful place


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello Patrizia
I had some difficulty in folding the Oberon back, which is how I read with the Amazon cover, so I read a thread on KB which discussed applying leather conditioner to make the leather more supple.  I have since read another thread that talks also about bending the book around which seemed to make it more pliable also.

I checked on the information provided with the Oberon, and it only mentions 'leather lotion' and no brand mentioned.  And it lists other products not to use like saddle soaps or gooey substances.  The product I used was a high quality leather product.  In Australia, when purchasing leather products like shoes and bags, the sales assistants suggest that a coat of conditioner is applied before use. 

I think maybe this thread should be deleted - and perhaps the original post be amended just as a general warning to everyone.  I dont want to do anything further to cause harm to oberon.  They do make quality products.  I do love this cover.  

What do you think Patrizia?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be glad to edit the original post.. not a problem.. what would  you like it to read?  And thanks for explaining.. I find mine bent back over time but it does not lay flat but I tend to take my Kindle out of the cover when I read it as well.  As long as the general message is there just let me know what I can change in my post.. will be glad to take care of it ASAP.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Patrizia, I think maybe just amend it so that it read alongs the lines of "Oberon is concerned that the colour of the leather has been affected by the application of leather conditioners, even though these products may have been used safely on other leather products.  For this reason, Oberon covers should ONLY be conditioned "ABC Brand" and no other cleaner.  If you do have a concern about a spill or mark on your cover, please email us before you try any other product and we may be able to assist"

Or something along those lines (and corrected for US spelling) 

So, in the OP, maybe take out any reference to an individual and make it more of a general warning.  I really thought that because I was using a proprietory leather product that I had used before, it would be fine.

And then delete all follow on posts as they are probably not helpful when they quoted something I had written.  I think the authors of those posts would be fine with that if they were asked.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will run this by Becca since the email came directly from her (she is the company owner) to make sure she is fine with that.. and will make the change via her OK .  I just don't want to amend her email (this was a clip and paste from her ) without her okay and take care of it as soon as I talk to her on Monday or Tuesday. Thanks again for all of your input!.. Just read another post you made and I am so with you on the hinges 


However I am not a site moderator here, I can't delete anyone else's posts... only they can remove their own if they like.

I DID however remove the comments about any particular individual.  Just the info is there.. you can remove your posts as well if you like.. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I will run this by Becca since the email came directlly from her (she is the company owner) to make sure she is fine with that.. and will make the change via her OK . I just don't want to amend her email (this was a clip and paste from her ) without her okay and take care of it as soon as I talk to her on Monday or Tuesday  Thanks again for all of your input!.. Just read another post you made and I am so with you on the hinges
> 
> However I am not a site moderator here, I can't delete anyone elses posts... only they can remove their own if they like


Sure, of course Becca will need to do that, no problems at all. I have deleted most of the issues I have raised now, along with the pictures, and apart from a quote from Paul Guy I think the thread is more helpful to others now as a warning. I will PM him and see if he is amenable to changing his post.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The folding method is what I used on my Oberon journal cover that I made into a K2 cover.  They aren't even made to bend back, but with a few hours work it folds back perfectly even wrapped around another cover which is the actual one holding the Kindle.  I found actually folding it back on itself then taking a hammer to the "spine" and pounding it till you "crease" it worked wonders.  I may have even gnawed on mine a bit just cuz I was silly and bored, but with enough pounding and pinching (could even use a clamp or something) to "crease" that spine open, it works like a charm without any conditioning to make it softer or anything.  I have a DX cover now that I need to do the same thing to but I've been lazy about it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> The folding method is what I used on my Oberon journal cover that I made into a K2 cover. They aren't even made to bend back, but with a few hours work it folds back perfectly even wrapped around another cover which is the actual one holding the Kindle. I found actually folding it back on itself then taking a hammer to the "spine" and pounding it till you "crease" it worked wonders. I may have even gnawed on mine a bit just cuz I was silly and bored, but with enough pounding and pinching


oh my goodness. You were brave. And can just imagine you banging away with your hammer!


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

Do we have to condition the cover?? I'm yet to recieve my cover and wondering!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> The folding method is what I used on my Oberon journal cover that I made into a K2 cover. They aren't even made to bend back,


I haven't had any problem bening the journal cover back. Without the journal in it, it always bent back easily.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Pushka
> 
> . I assure you they were concerned, but like anything if a wrong product is used it can be a problem. Either way I am sorry you did have it happen but know they felt bad that the product you used was not recommended.


Wow,  that is judgemental! But anyways, as a consumer I have to say that Oberon needs to get their information together and consistent. I've been a consumer from them for more than a decade, I've bought journals, totes, wallets, kindle covers, and until this thread had never read ANYWHERE on their site anything about Cadillac lotion. It has always been "leather lotion" from a shoe store, ect just like what was on the card. And as a consumer I have to say, I wouldn't go back and search there site to see if what they have on it matches the care instructions they send with the product. I would follow the care instructions they send with the product. And the last one I bought was either the Celtic tote or the DX cover (both about the same time) and both came with care instructions that said "leather lotion from a shoe store...." If they want to change instructions that is their right, but it is their responsibility to make sure all the instructions they give match. The web site should match the written instructions they send. Maybe that should be passed on as well, although one would think they could figure it out for themselves. 
I don't know what the OP used, but OP says a high quality leather lotion, and that is what the writen instructions say, now I know we are all about hugging Oberon around here, but apparently their product care card hasn't been updated and they need to do that. I think that the OP followed the (alibet vague) company recommendations and has been treated (around here) like she didn't. JMO. Before people start flamming me, I'm not saying Oberon _owes_ the OP anything, but some peoples response to the OP on this thread seems like we are more interested in standing up for Oberon then looking at the fact that the OP did follow recommendations, and Oberon needs to change their recommendations, both in content and in consistency of how they notify consumers. The site shoud match the care cards that are delivered with the product at the very least, JMO


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Very well put Red, I agree. I read the instructions with my cover, that said the same as everyone else's, lotioned my cover (& I did not use Cadillac) and thankfully everything is fine. I feel for you Pushka, sorry you had a bad experience.  


Also, I am confused, because I just clicked on the website and read the instructions for product care......under the FAQ's it says to use Leather Lotion & there is a link to buy some. In the link itself it says the words cadillac shoe & conditioner, but the instructions DO NOT say to use cadillac lotion ONLY. Under product care page on their site that you click on from FAQ's, it again says to use a "Leather Lotion" for scuff marks or dryness.........it no where says to use cadillac lotion........I am not trying to be a pest here, but if Patrizia is going to defend Oberon, then we need to point out these things......don't get me wrong, I love my cover & am getting ready to buy an organizer, but to make Pushka feel bad for using a "wrong" product, when no "right" product is listed, is just, well, wrong.


----------



## LisaB12303 (Feb 12, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> Very well put Red, I agree. I read the instructions with my cover, that said the same as everyone else's, lotioned my cover (& I did not use Cadillac) and thankfully everything is fine. I feel for you Pushka, sorry you had a bad experience.
> 
> Also, I am confused, because I just clicked on the website and read the instructions for product care......under the FAQ's it says to use Leather Lotion & there is a link to buy some. In the link itself it says the words cadillac shoe & conditioner, but the instructions DO NOT say to use cadillac lotion ONLY. Under product care page on their site that you click on from FAQ's, it again says to use a "Leather Lotion" for scuff marks or dryness.........it no where says to use cadillac lotion........I am not trying to be a pest here, but if Patrizia is going to defend Oberon, then we need to point out these things......don't get me wrong, I love my cover & am getting ready to buy an organizer, but to make Pushka feel bad for using a "wrong" product, when no "right" product is listed, is just, well, wrong.


I also agree. Between looking at the information included with my Oberon cover and reading the information on their website, I can tell you that until I read this thread. I would never have thought that there would be a problem as long as I used leather lotion. To imply (albeit "nicely") that anyone should have discerned otherwise is reaching IMHO.

I do disagree with Red on one point though. Everyone here likes to talk about the great customer service that Oberon provides. Well, in this case, I feel that "great customer service" would have meant correcting the information that is out there about which types (or TYPE) of lotion to use, and sending Pushka a new cover, whether she requested it or not. Did they have to do it? No. But I believe that the good will they received from such a gesture would have been more than worth the cost of sending a replacement in this one instance.

I'm not saying that I will never purchase another Oberon product after reading this, but I can say that I was getting ready to order an Oberon cover for the Kindle I bought ds for Christmas. After reading this thread, I had second thoughts and purchased an M-Edge instead. That decision was directly influenced by reading how this issue was handled. Yes, it's "just one sale", but I'm sure I'm not the only person who has had second thoughts. I don't want Oberon to fail. I think they have a nice product. But I have been disappointed reading this thread.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree.  I think the best way to handle this would have been to replace the cover even though the OP didn't request it.  Also, the way it was presented in the original post in this thread I think it was almost as if they wanted to cover their backsides before anyone else had a chance to post about what had happened.

I had an Oberon cover for my K2 - hated the feel of it and didn't care for it at all.  I sold it and bought a Noreve with the rail system.  A much better cover in my opinion and the leather was soft and pliable from day one.  I know the stiffness is just the nature of the beast, but not everyone here is an Oberon minion!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh no!! Never meant to be judgemental at all!! Just pass on info. I have never treated my covers so I simply passed along Beccas mail. I do understand the frustration and am impressed with the poster to keep the thread informative. I apologize if it came across that way!  I just wanted to make sure info got out so no one goes through this.

Red, 

Thank you.. I did not know that is what they put on a care card. So that is something I had not seen. Thanks for letting me know and I will mention it.  Off subject .. How do you like the tote? Been considering one

to the poster that asked. I personally have never treated any of my covers so no, it's not required but some people prefer too. It's a personal choice.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Red,
> 
> Thank you.. I did not know that is what they put on a care card. So that is something I had not seen. Thanks for letting me know and I will mention it.


You should also mention that in the "Caring for your Oberon Cover" section of the FAQ, they merely mention what they use, they don't say anything about it being the only product they recommend using. And the "Product Care" under Oberon Info only says "Leather Lotion".

Outside of this board there is no indication at all that Oberon only recommends using Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you again.. I didn't know.. I passed on the email sent to me. I will be sure to bring this up.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Patricia, I love the tote. I'm not using it right now because we are in the rainy season. But I get tons of compliments on it when I do. It is well made and beautiful.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou so much ladies (I dont think any Gents have recently replied) for all your kind words, I think you understood *exactly* how I felt. We generally agree that Oberon make beautiful leather products that suit some more than others, and we will continue to purchase them, but perhaps they need to be more consistent in their information about product care. And when an issue does arise, think about things not purely from the customer's perspective, but certainly take customer's concerns into account before telling them what products they should have used, particularly when that recommended product is not listed in the Oberon package - which I did read before I tried out the Leather product.

And once again, when all this has been sorted, and the literature amended, perhaps the Mods could delete the thread and just have the warning for others, as I had planned to do originally.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka.. You are so gracious and I will make a point to ask about the specifics regarding the products! (on a personal note Love the cats.. I have four and two dogs, that photo is too cute.

Red

do you have photos.. Would love to see your bag!! You have me really thinking about it!


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for the tip, OP.


----------

